# Wie Teich Reinigen?



## Maxwell (16. Mai 2007)

Erstmal ein nettes Hallo an @ all  

Ich habe einen Teich in einer ca. grösse von 16 qm, max Wassertiefe ca. 1,40 m.
Dieser Teich besteht seit ca. 5 Jahren und alles ist eigentlich bestens. Es leben Fische, __ Kröten, __ Molche, __ Frösche und was weiss ich noch alles da drinnen. Der ganze Teich ist Naturnah gehalten, sprich keine Chemie oder Reinigungsfilter - einzig eine Pumpe um einen kleinen Wasserfall zu speisen.
Durch den ganzen Pflanzenbewuchs ( insbesondere Seerose ) wird sich sicherlich eine menge Schlamm am Grund abgelassen haben. 
Meine Frage, wie bekomme ich den heraus  ohne den Teich abzupumpen - das möchte ich meinen Teichbewohnern nicht antun.

Gruss und THX für Tipps

Maxwell


----------



## Patric (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Also eines vorneweg...ich bin genau so Anfänger, wie du es zu sein scheinst.

Vor gut einem Monat habe ich einen Ganz-Wasser-Wechsel gemacht und dabei alle Fische/Schlamm beseitigt. In dem Teich leben ausserdem etliche __ Frösche/__ Molche etc. denen es nichts ausgemacht hat. Im Gegenteil, sie leben richtig auf, seit dem die "blöden" Fische wech sind. Das Wasser ist seither extrem klar, was ich eigentlich gar nicht so toll finde, da man jede, aber auch jede tote Kaulquappe/__ Käfer/Frosch sieht.

Mein Fazit: Mit dem Ergebnis des Ganz-Wasser/Schlamm/Fisch-Wechsels bin ich zu 1909% zufrieden


----------



## Maxwell (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Aber als Du das ganze Wasser abgelassen hast... was hast Du da mit den Fröschen und dem anderen Getier gemacht :?


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Moin,

zunächst: Willkommen im Forum.  

Von wieviel Schlamm (Schichtdicke) reden wir denn überhaupt?  
Ein 100% Wasserwechsel mit Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser kommt einem Neuanfang ziemlich gleich. Sehr oft braucht es dann wieder ein bis zwei Jahre, bis der Teich halbwegs wieder fkt. und keine dauerhafte Algenblüte zeigt.

Wenn die Schicht nicht zu dick ist würde *ich* es mal vorsichtig mit einem Schlammsauger versuchen. Den kann man sich auch oftmals ausleihen....


----------



## Patric (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> zunächst: Willkommen im Forum.
> 
> ...



Annett möge Recht behalten, aber mein Wasser ist zu 100% klar und das jetzt schon seit Monaten. In den ersten Tagen nach dem Wasserwechsel war ich zuerst enttäuscht, weil alle __ Frösche, die ich in Teich 2 gesetzt habe, am nächsten Tag weg waren. Nach und nach kamen aber immer mehr zurück (genau wie bei den Molchen). Vor kurzem habe ich wieder 40 Frösche gezählt, was bei einem Teich mit 6000 Litern für meine Begriffe sehr viele ist.

Desweiteren gilt: Probieren geht über studieren 
mfg,
P


----------



## Maxwell (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Erstmal THX für eure Antworten  
Nun, wie stark bzw. dick die Schlammschicht ist weiss ich nicht genau - ich schätze mal in der Tiefzone so um die 15 cm. Ein totales abpumpen des Wassers kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich dann wieder lange brauche bis wieder ein halbwegs Biologisches Gleichgewicht hergestellt ist ( Info am Rande - ist mein dritter Teich in meinen Leben)
Absaugen kommt auch nicht in Frage da mir zu viele Kleinlebewesen dabei draufgehen.
Mein Teichwasser muss nicht zwingend Klar sein aber wenn es anfängt zu stinken am Grund....  

Habe mir folgendes überlegt: Ich lasse circa ein drittel des Wassers ab, nehme eine Art Obstpflücker ( ohne scharfe Metallkanten) steige in meinen Tümpel und schöpfe vom Grund den Schlamm so weit wie möglich ab. Alles muss ja nicht raus denn auch die Kleinlebewesen in meinen Tümpel sollen weiterleben. 
Ich denke das wird ganz gut funktionieren.

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## Maxwell (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*



			
				Patric schrieb:
			
		

> Annett möge Recht behalten, aber mein Wasser ist zu 100% klar und das jetzt schon seit Monaten. In den ersten Tagen nach dem Wasserwechsel war ich zuerst enttäuscht, weil alle __ Frösche, die ich in Teich 2 gesetzt habe, am nächsten Tag weg waren. Nach und nach kamen aber immer mehr zurück (genau wie bei den Molchen). Vor kurzem habe ich wieder 40 Frösche gezählt, was bei einem Teich mit 6000 Litern für meine Begriffe sehr viele ist.
> 
> Desweiteren gilt: Probieren geht über studieren
> mfg,
> P



40 Frösche in so einen relativ kleinen Teich? Wohnst Du direkt in der Natur? Ich habe mal gerade ca. 15 Frösche und ich denke immer ... hoffentlich finden die genug zu fressen in meinen Tümpel. Nachbarn schauen schon immer blöde wenn ich __ Fliegen und Regenwürmer für meine Frösche fange und die damit füttere.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Moin,



> Habe mir folgendes überlegt: Ich lasse circa ein drittel des Wassers ab, nehme eine Art Obstpflücker ( ohne scharfe Metallkanten) steige in meinen Tümpel und schöpfe vom Grund den Schlamm so weit wie möglich ab. Alles muss ja nicht raus denn auch die Kleinlebewesen in meinen Tümpel sollen weiterleben.



Wenn Du mit dem Sauger vorsichtig zu Werke gehst, wirbelst Du sicherlich weniger Dreck auf, als mit dem Obstpflücker.... der aufgewirbelte Dreck geht in Lösung und Du wirst den Algen damit sehr gutes Futter liefern...
Andererseits kann man den abgesaugten Schlamm auch durch eine Siebvorrichtung (selbstgebastelt) schicken und so einen Großteil der Tiere retten.... beim Abschöpfen entfernst Du die ja auch mit dem Schlamm. Die rennen sicher weder vor dem Schöpfer noch vor dem Sauger davon. 

@Patric


> aber mein Wasser ist zu 100% klar und das jetzt schon seit Monaten


Dann gehörst Du zu den ganz wenigen, glücklichen....
Mit was für Wasser hast Du wieder aufgefüllt? Kannst Du von dem Füllwasser (nicht vom Teich) mal die Werte messen und einstellen?

Vielleicht finden wir so eine Erklärung dafür.....


----------



## Sternthaler13 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

Hi Maxwell,
ich glaube, um Deine __ Frösche musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Die wissen sich schon zu ernähren. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass sich die Froschpopulation in einem Teich automatisch regelt. Wenn es zu viele werden und nicht genug für alle da ist, wandern die von alleine ab. 

Aber ansonsten teile ich Dein Mitgefühl mit den Teichbewohnern. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen schweren Herzens meine paar Algen aus dem Teich entfernt und versucht jedes einzelne Tierchen da rauszupulen. Ist mir auch teilweise gelungen. Aber nur teilweise 

Instinktiv würde ich es auch so machen wie Du. Und dann im Schlamm rumkramen und zurücksortieren. Aber ich bin auch blutiger Anfänger und habe in Bezug auf diese und alle anderen Tierchen eine "Feile im Schädel", wie man bei uns so schön sagt 

Schönen Gruss
Anke


----------



## Maxwell (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Teich Reinigen?*

So, da heute schönes Wetter war habe ich ca. ein Drittel des Teichwassers abgepumpt :beeten: 
Danach ab in den Tümpel und den Schlamm herausgeholt :  Frau stand am Rand und hat den Schlamm genau untersucht was dort kriecht und fleucht  
Was wir dort im Schlamm alles gefunden haben   Kleinlebewesen ohne ende - alle wieder in den Tümpel zurück  

Und der Tümpel ist nun wieder halbwegs sauber und der Schlamm ist auf den Kompost gekommen  

Wasser ist zwar immer noch nicht klar, aber das brauche ich auch nicht  
Hauptsache alle im Teich fühlen sich wohl  

Gruss
Maxwell


----------

